# IEM under 1K



## compsavvy (Jun 9, 2011)

I have been looking for some guidance regarding getting IEM under 1K but have only come across near unanimous yes for brainwavz M2 and M1 which seem out of reach.

I am no audiophile and am only looking for an entry level IEM which sounds good as I am fed up of cheap bundled earphones which I presently have.

I have no special preferences for any type of sound response


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 9, 2011)

Soundmagic PL 30


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 9, 2011)

Soundmagic pl 30, or else get meelectronics m6 by paying 200 bucks more, it costs 1200.
pl 30 should be well within 1k.
You can check out Jvc Marshmellows or soundmagic pl21.
You should google out or check on head fi forum for their individual sound signatures, they all have different signatures, so choose accordingly. Even though you're not an audiophile, it always helps to know what you want.
Anyways, I have heard the pl 30 and M6, the M6 scores way better in terms of performance for just 200 bucks more.


----------



## compsavvy (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for such prompt and wonderful answers

You mentioned that pl 30 costs <1000 but ebay lists it as Rs1500.

even Meeelectronics ones are quoted at >2000

Could you tell some reliable estore?? Presently lynx india is down..


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 9, 2011)

Dude, the pl30 definitely costs within 1000. It costs around 800 to 1000.
Check out mediahome.in

Meelectronics M6 costs 1200 to 1400. Nothing higher than that. 
Mediahome.in , Pristinenote. They both are reliable.


----------



## compsavvy (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks
Rs 200 would not be much of a problem if the m6 are that much better. My budget can be extended by that much.
What do you suggest??


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 9, 2011)

Meelectronics M6 all the way !
I've tried them along with the soundmagic ones. 
Thats the best you can get for the price.


----------



## compsavvy (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## compsavvy (Jun 11, 2011)

@teejay_geekEd
Do you know of any other reliable estore?? mediahome.in does not accept credit car and charges a whopping rs 250 on cash on delivery!!

pristinenote hasn't stocked it and lynx-india is still down

On a side note, how are the creative ep630??
Buy Creative IN-EAR Earphone EP-630 Black at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 11, 2011)

I dont know about any other estore.
If u stay in Delhi, you could directly buy from mediahome since they are based in delhi and cut out the cash on delivery aspect.

Creative ep630 - You better stay away from those .
Doesnt deserve to be on anyone's list even.


----------



## compsavvy (Jun 13, 2011)

@teejay_geekEd
finally, lynx-india is up and running.

I guess the last query- How do the sennheiser cx500 compare with these two??

Sennheiser Classic Line Earphone - Model CX 500 â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India

It seems such a mouth watering deal?? A sennheiser for 792 bucks!!


----------



## tkin (Jun 13, 2011)

PL30 user here, very nice modules, price would be around 1.2k


----------



## compsavvy (Jun 13, 2011)

Any comments/reviews on the cx500??


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 13, 2011)

You could experiment wid the cx500,  cx 300 wasnt good at all.
I guess you should go with the tried and tested iem


----------



## compsavvy (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks guys
Just received the sounmagic pl 30 from mediahome.in and am loving it!!

@teejay_geekEd
Sorry.Just couldn't get myself to buy the meelectronics one due to their looks
Thanks for the great advice..


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Jun 28, 2011)

Just ordered a meelectronics e6 earphone through mediahome.in inspired by the suggestions of teejay_geeked.Having doubts about the payment method of mediahome.I placed the order by creating an account on their site.In payment method i chose neft and then made the payment towards mastermind pvt. limited into the respective account number throught neft.Have i done it correctly and when can i expect my shipment in banglore??


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 28, 2011)

You could contact them about this on their number or pm them on techenclave or if any member here has bought from them then they could share. On a sidenote, they should arrive quick.

Congratulations btw 

when you get your earphones, try out the eartips to see which one suits the best and sounds the best.


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Jun 29, 2011)

Well the payment confirmation email has came.This is my first online purchase.Hope it turns out to be an amazing buy.Thankyou again teejay_geeked.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 30, 2011)

teejay_geekEd said:


> Meelectronics M6 all the way !
> I've tried them along with the soundmagic ones.
> Thats the best you can get for the price.



Hey how is Sennheiser CX 180 when compared to M6/PL30??


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey!!!!! got the shipment.I am amazed with the speed of delivery.Will write my experience tomorrow.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 1, 2011)

^^How much dija shell out for E6??


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2011)

Some pics and a review if possible.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 1, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^How much dija shell out for E6??



Its M6, there's no E6 btw.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 1, 2011)

^^Oh good you replied!!Dude please answer my post#19.

In post#18 *sourabh* has typed "e6" so...my bad!!


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 1, 2011)

All i can say is that after going through tons of reviews and some moments spent with cx300, I can say that except for Sennheiser IE8, there are no other good ones in case of iems.
You're so much safer with M6 or any other iem for that matter.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 1, 2011)

k..the reason I asked is 'cause I own a pair of CX 180(almost 1½ years now) & I was thinking of getting some better ones. Thats why I wanted to know whether M6/PL30 are better than CX 180.


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Jul 2, 2011)

ohhhh sorry.I was confused too whom you are asking.It's hard earned 1200 bucks including shipping.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 2, 2011)

Why are you sorry?? I think its all a big mix-up!!


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Jul 2, 2011)

First Impressions "chinese".Really it looks like chinese headphones though the quality is ok and 6 sets of earbuds are provided thats pretty good and every one will find their size and liking.I personally liked the double and triple flanged bud coz they vaccum my ears almost completely and with the music off i can hear what others are saying and you know what friends say when you are listening to music specially with in earphones on lol...

Now the real part.I have a samsung galaxy s with voodoo sound control so that makes it a good enough media player.I normally use the stock headphones provided with the monbile so i will try to compare them and give an idea of the experience.It is also an in earphone.

1.SOUND LEVEL-The sound level is almost the same but sammy cracks relatively early at higher volume level but m6 can resist little more.

2.SOUND QUALITY-Sound quality and clarity is definitely better.You will hear some instruments which were previously not so clear to hear.But please do not expect dramatic improvements.Using lossless formats will give you much better experience.

3.COMFORTABLENESS-These earphones are the very comfortable.They will cover your whole ear and give a really nice feel but you have give 5-6 try before finding the best fit.Sammy was nothing less than pathetic in terms of comfortableness and believe me if you listen to songs for long time then the design of m6 will be one to chose coz it goes over the ear and gives you a stable feel while moving or running even.Even just the comfortableness factor can make your "PAISA VASOOL"

4.BUILD QUALITY-Though it looks like chinese the build quality is good.Rather using rubberised soft material a hard material is used in wire which is good

5.CONCLUSION-Dont expect a huge improvement in sound quality over your previous stock headphone "if" you have a good one but the design standalone make it a good buy.

This is my first ever review of any gadget and i am a noob in sound knowledge so please pardon for any mistakes and the points given  was on my experience.You can buy this earphone from mediahome.in for 1200 bucks and the same seller has an eaby store where it is sold for around 1400 bucks.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 2, 2011)

^^Right now I've Sennheiser CX 180. So if I go for M6 will there be a noticeable improvement??


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Jul 2, 2011)

Maybe not.You should ask who have tried both of them.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 2, 2011)

which color did you buy? I like the transparent one as it looks like a custom iem (the ones that scare your wallet  )


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Jul 2, 2011)

Black


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 2, 2011)

ohh . The black one looks cheap ,but the transparent one is awesome. koi ni.


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Jul 3, 2011)

How was the review???


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, it was nice  short and simple and you put forth your views in a nice manner.
I couldnt compare my friend's M6 side by side with the iems of his samsung galaxy SL. 
I however did compare between mine and his sammy (as you say it), and found out the the bass on the sammy wasn't comparable to mine, and you would find this observation with yours too. 
Try listening to Erase me by kid cudi and listen to it on both. I'm sure you'll appreciate


----------

